# May 17th '08 ~ NJ Herf ~ Ashes to Ashes in Bordentown



## Gov (Mar 17, 2008)

Calling all BOTL: Mark it on your calendar!!!!

*Herf May 17th 2008 *
*@ Ashes to Ashes Cigar Shop*
*Bordentown, NJ*
*5PM till ????*
*With a cigar roller!!!*
*BYOB*

The Herf will be at Ashes to Ashes Cigar shop. Here is the link. http://www.ashestoashescigarshop.com/home.html

Address is 348 Farnsworth Ave, Bordentown, NJ 08505
609-298-2727

That Saturday and Sunday there is a street fair as well in town. So come early and walk around and enjoy the historic city of Bordentown.

Hope to see you there!!!! 
If you need any info PM me.


----------



## Gov (Mar 17, 2008)

Bump :tu


----------



## Little General (Jan 12, 2008)

I'm game, that is if I'm not called into work....


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

If you had to guess, how late do you think this might go until? I'm about an hour away...thinking...


----------



## Gov (Mar 17, 2008)

yourchoice said:


> If you had to guess, how late do you think this might go until? I'm about an hour away...thinking...


I am not sure. The owner said he would stay till we left. I think the latest (legally by town ordinance) is 1am. I don't anticipate it going that late. But come enjoy and split when you have to. Remeber it is BYOB. I live in town so if anybody forgets I will bring some extra beer and a fine bottle of tequila that I have been waiting for a special occasion to crack open!!


----------



## Gov (Mar 17, 2008)

Anybody else interested????


----------



## AD720 (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks for the invite Gov, but I have a funeral that day. 

Have a blast, it looks like an awesome place to hang. 

Next time! :tu


----------



## Gov (Mar 17, 2008)

BUMP


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

Gov, I have plans that afternoon so it all depends what time I am leaving there (and how sober I am ) If I had to give an answer right now, I'd have to say I would regrettably be missing it...but I plan to play it by ear.


----------



## Gov (Mar 17, 2008)

bump


----------

